# How to build strength



## Mole (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi everyone whats the best way to build strength in the gym would you lift heavy on all your sets (1-5) reps after your warm up and only doing Focus on compound movements.  Thanks


----------



## NbleSavage (Jan 7, 2016)

Cheers, Mate.

I'd advise you to start with one of the proven strength-based programs instead of rolling your own.

Westside, Cube, 531, all very effective at building strength and enough room to innovate that you'll not get bored.

A multitude of resources available on each as well, both on this board as well as across the net.

I'm partial to 531 personally, but have run all three and wouldn't hesitate to recommend any of them.

If you're looking to compete as a PL, strongly advise you (punny  ) to get with a coach - or even better - a team. 

Peace

- Savage


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2016)

I wish there was a pl gym around me. I'm literally the only pl at my gym. People look at me weird when I chalk the bench.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jan 7, 2016)

I like Jason Blaha's 5x5 program https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAuARgqS6aQ I am partial to it b/c it got me great results


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jan 7, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I wish there was a pl gym around me. I'm literally the only pl at my gym. People look at me weird when I chalk the bench.



Get a rubber cabinet liner at home depot and throw it over your bench - viola instant comp bench


----------



## ToolSteel (Jan 7, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Get a rubber cabinet liner at home depot and throw it over your bench - viola instant comp bench


Good idea. Thanks.


----------



## Seeker (Jan 7, 2016)

Reminds me of Big worm. His answer to these questions would be nevermind all these routines. The only way to get stronger is to start lifting heavy shit!


----------



## MS1605 (Jan 7, 2016)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> I like Jason Blaha's 5x5 program https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oAuARgqS6aQ I am partial to it b/c it got me great results



My physical therapist has had me on a routine similiar to this for my work strengthening program. Full body 3x/week rotating aba bab. Just with way more accesory work and much lighter weight. As soon as im released to go balls out (should be this coming tuesday) im going to stick with it because im enjoying the full body work. Ill just up the weight and drop a bunch of the accessory work.


----------



## saltylifter (Jan 10, 2016)

For me I mix in everything.
I do high reps and low reps all in the same excersises.
I'll warm up good then mix in them both.
Let's say chest. Example 
1st set - 20 reps
2nd set - 15 reps 
3rd - 10reps
4th - 5 reps by 3 sets 
Then I'll do a burn out with 315 for 15 to 17 reps  and a burn out with 225 for 30 reps.
Just a example of how I mix them in together.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jan 10, 2016)

Barbell - 5 working sets of 5


*A*
Squat                       	     
Bench Press		            
Dips


*B*
Box Squat
Power Clean
BOR


*C*
Deadlift
Overhead Press
Pull-ups



Nothing more. Nothing less.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 10, 2016)

5/3/1 is a simple program and boring but big is excellent assistance work that will make you strong as fukk


----------



## Anderson Rome (Feb 26, 2016)

it is very easy to get strength and fitness with doing regular exercise. With some core exercises we can maintain and increase strength easily. A 30 minutes exercise everyday gives us better fitness and more strength.


----------



## Beefcake (Feb 26, 2016)

How often do you do the 5/3/1 schedule?  I workout 5 days a week.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 26, 2016)

Anderson Rome said:


> it is very easy to get strength and fitness with doing regular exercise. With some core exercises we can maintain and increase strength easily. A 30 minutes exercise everyday gives us better fitness and more strength.



I'm sorry, but that's a crock of shit.


----------



## Go Away (Feb 26, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> I'm sorry, but that's a crock of shit.



Dude, he said better fitness and more strength. He's on to something!


----------



## Itburnstopee (Feb 26, 2016)

What I've found, for me who is a beginner still, is that three days a week with full body workouts give me the most progress. Example of my workout:
Monday:
Bench 5x5 +5lbs per week
Box squat 3x5
dumbbell rows 4x10
Abs and biceps

Wednesday:
Overhead press 5x5 +5lbs every week
Tbar row 1x12 2x8 2x5
Pendlay row 5x5 or 4x10

Friday:
Mother****ing deadlifts 3x5 +10lbs a week
Box skwaats 2x5 or leg press 4x10
Incline dumbbell press 4x10 for dat pump

Basically, by doing hypertrophy work with strength work you bring up any weak muscles that are otherwise not doing their part during a lift.

To;dr: I would do some exercises with high reps to build the muscle while doing the main lifts with low reps for strength.


----------



## Go Away (Feb 27, 2016)

Itburnstopee said:


> I'm a beginner and three days a week with full body workouts give me the most progress.



Fixed this for you. You're welcome.
#grammarnazistrikesagain


----------

